# Sự phát triển của thai nhi trong 7 tuần đầu tiên



## Thanhloan94 (22/9/21)

Sự hình thành và phát triển của thai nhi trong 7 tuần thai đầu tiên?
Mặc dù mỗi thai nhi sẽ có một tốc độ phát triển riêng biệt, nhưng vẫn có những tiêu chuẩn giúp bác sĩ xác định được sức khỏe và sự phát triển của thai nhi có ổn định hay không. Vậy quá trình phát triển và cân nặng của thai nhi như thế nào là chuẩn?





 Hãy cùng #Genlab tìm hiểu mẹ bầu nhé!
--------------
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền





 Địa chỉ: 112 Trung Kính, Hà Nội





 Website: genlab.vn/





 Insta: instagram.com/genlab.112trungkinh/






 Youtube: youtube.com/channel/UCXzimwyN3v0Xo1x0xyEW8jw






 Hotline: 0968 589 489  - 1800 9696 73 (miễn phí )


----------

